# isn't it beautiful



## cilka (Sep 11, 2013)

http://boldina-olga.blogspot.co.il/2013/11/blog-post_791.html
It's all in Russian but there are some charts which could be helpful.
Enjoy!
Cilka


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a beautiful design!


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

What a work of art!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Everything, except the kitchen sink.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

Chrome translated it for me but reading through I find some wording that I'm not familiar with and it's probably Russian references for knitting terms. I may try to find an explanation online and challenge myself with this in the future.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> That's a beautiful design!


I totally agree.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Simply AMAZING!!! Can't imagine anything more beautiful than combining stunning lacework with incredible cables---unless it's maybe that gorgeous color!!!!!!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for this ! I made some copies of free-form crochet and a chart of knitted leaves! Not everything is in Russian,- I printed a chart of crocheted Chinese Roses Shawl ! This site may be not protected from viruses, but I couldn't keep me away from such a pretty stuff ! Thank you again !


----------



## cilka (Sep 11, 2013)

The site was posted in one of the knitting gropus on my Facebook with lots of comments so hopefully no viruses.
I don't speak Russian but I know a girl who does and she may be able to help with some of the words.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope someone can get this translated, especially the shaping & size of the individual patterns, & the neck treatment. Most of the pattrns I have instructions in an old aran stitches book, but not all. I have a granddaughter who would dearly love this & if cant get instructions, I may try to work out a facsimile on tissue paper to lay it out, much in the same manner I used to lay out irish crochet motifs for joining into a garment.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I did the same, but I think it's probably workable. It's beautifully knitted, and she's very pretty and slim enough to wear it:mrgreen: 


Monamo said:


> Chrome translated it for me but reading through I find some wording that I'm not familiar with and it's probably Russian references for knitting terms. I may try to find an explanation online and challenge myself with this in the future.[/quote


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Breath taking!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

it is very beautiful. i translated and found some terms i did not get..... love that color too.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

A real knitting sampler .


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree. That is beautiful.


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Monamo - if you figure it out in English - could you please share with us - that is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a button on the upper right that says "Translate". When I clicked on it, I got the whole thing in English.
I am not sure if it is legal to post or to send via PM. What do you think? If it is, you can PM me and I will send it. I am hoping Admin sees this note and advises us.



oleganny said:


> I hope someone can get this translated, especially the shaping & size of the individual patterns, & the neck treatment. Most of the pattrns I have instructions in an old aran stitches book, but not all. I have a granddaughter who would dearly love this & if cant get instructions, I may try to work out a facsimile on tissue paper to lay it out, much in the same manner I used to lay out irish crochet motifs for joining into a garment.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I see a translate button on the left, but it doesn't work - I will pm you


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

The Europeans are great designers.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgerbluff said:


> What a work of art!


Ditto
:thumbup:


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I used the translation button on the Google toolbar. In all, 17 patterns were used to create the sweater. The list on the left side are also different patters and a blog. Absolutely gorgeous and way beyond my skills.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

For me it was truly a 'fruit salad' - too much to look at and for me a minefield of instructions to follow and they are not on English. She looked happy wearing it. However not something I would attemmpt.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I LOVE this sweater!!! absolutely a talented person!!!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

if you click on the pattern it will ask if you want to translate to english


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

It is lovely!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is very beautiful


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope that someone is able to translate this. Sweater is stunning. Whe n I clicked on the aweater, only part of it was availab le in English.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

you can translate it ,look at the top left of the page .


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it would be a great challenge for some of you cleaver ladies. I think too that some of you could make it up or change it a bit and we could have a whole new category in the pictures section called art sweaters. Think about it


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, is that gorgeous or what! Thanks for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

there is a translate button to the left of the topof the picture. I also have Chrome and it translated it for me.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

deshka said:


> there is a translate button to the left of the topof the picture. I also have Chrome and it translated it for me.


I tried the translate button several times but it doesn't translate anything. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I did it manually from Firefox. Search for Google translator and type or paste the URL and it worked fine


spinlouet said:


> I tri.e
> d the translate button several times but it doesn't translate anything. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> I did it manually from Firefox. Search for Google translator and type or paste the URL and it worked fine


Thank You Celt Knitter, I got it done. I appreciate your help


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Really beautifully done. Another onto my wish list, lol.


----------



## alisonburd (Apr 14, 2013)

what else can I say .....WOW


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

It sure is beautiful but I'm thinking it would take me forever to make it. It translated automatically for me; if that would help any one of you, just PM me and I'll send it along.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Monamo said:


> Chrome translated it for me but reading through I find some wording that I'm not familiar with and it's probably Russian references for knitting terms. I may try to find an explanation online and challenge myself with this in the future.


I got it translated too, but still didn't understand. If you make one please post.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutey beautiful,thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Love the pattern but the simplistic larger cabled owls on a yellow vest is adorable too


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with missylam - I can get it translated into English but I don't understand the instructions. Would LOve to have someone figure it out and share the pattern.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Addyscloset1 said:


> I agree with missylam - I can get it translated into English but I don't understand the instructions. Would LOve to have someone figure it out and share the pattern.


Agree...


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

A pattern for a scarf that I think I understand http://boldina-olga.blogspot.co.il/2013/10/wedge.html#more

Once you're in the site and translation mode, click on subjects in the left column. Some very nice easy and difficult patterns.

Thanks for this post. Really interesting.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

More sweaters - http://boldina-olga.blogspot.co.il/search/label/Джемпера


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

This site is really worth exploring. This is the prettiest little girl's outfit I have ever seen:
http://boldina-olga.blogspot.co.il/search/label/%D0%91%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE

I'd knit it just to knit it!

I've just looked at the translation of the pattern, but it's not that easy to make sense of.:cry:

and this gorgeous jacket: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fboldina-olga.blogspot.co.il%2F2014%2F01%2Fblog-post_1559.html%23more

Check out the cross stitch graphs too!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgerbluff said:


> What a work of art!


 :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Google Chrome offers to translate a page in a foreign language. Among the information was the following paragraph (translated):

"VERY BEAUTIFUL AND INTERESTING SWEATER. HE CONNECTED 17 PATTERNS. I ADDED PATTERNS, BUT THE ARTICLE WILL STILL BE EDITED."


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

!!!!!


----------

